# Chin Implants?



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've started looking into getting chin implants... but I was wondering if there was anybody who has personally had them done or knows anything about them, especially the costs in Australia???

TIA!


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 23, 2006)

The closest thing Ive had was cheek implants.  And that was just cuz I was having jaw surgery and my surgeon decided to take the extra unneeded bone that he had cut out and add it to my cheeks cuz "they looked a little flat"...

He just called it a "maxilla surgery" or something and therefore my insurance paid for most of it haha...

Sorry though...I dont have any info on chin implants.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 23, 2006)

You might find some useful information at http://www.chinaugmentation.com/

The Australian Plastic Surgery Association has a website with a surgeon locator (by procedure) at http://www.plasticsurgery.org.au/

Another useful information site is at http://www.faceforum.com/chin_implants.html


----------



## fleshpot (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_The closest thing Ive had was cheek implants.  And that was just cuz I was having jaw surgery and my surgeon decided to take the extra unneeded bone that he had cut out and add it to my cheeks cuz "they looked a little flat"...

He just called it a "maxilla surgery" or something and therefore my insurance paid for most of it haha...

Sorry though...I dont have any info on chin implants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha im butting into this thread but do you have before & after pics? i'm so curious. that's awesome about the insurance too!


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fleshpot* 

 
_haha im butting into this thread but do you have before & after pics? i'm so curious. that's awesome about the insurance too!_

 
unfortunately no...

well...not on my compy anyways..I have like picture evidence cuz of course I have pics of when i was younger...man I had the crookedest smile

all I have on my comp is after pics...so...sorry


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 30, 2006)

Imo micro-fat transfer looks sooo much more natural than an implant. You also don't have to worry about your body rejecting the implant or mis-placement because with micro-fat transfer you are using your own fat. 

You can also consider Mentoplasty or genioplasty, where you have your chin bone re-shaped. 

hth

~VD


----------

